# respitory medicine before race



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a question if any fancier medicates there pigeons before old bird season or is it better not to medicate .....thanks


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I would only do so if I suspect that there is a problem with something...If I am not sure of what it is,I would send the dropping out to be analized...If you have a good BIRD vet near where you live,that`s great..If not,you will have to send it out by mail to someone who does pigeons....Click on my link below...Go on my NEWS page....There is a guy there from Pa,that does droppings...Call him,and make sure he`s not to busy etc....Where are you located ?? I can`t tell what state your in by "central valley ".There might be someone closer to where you live who does the droppings for pigeons.....Alamo


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

For Respitory--I give my birds Delta Albaplex--1/2 tablet ever day for 3 days before shipping.
Make your cmments--but my birds were 1-2-3 on the 500 mile race.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Alamo said:


> I would only do so if I suspect that there is a problem with something...If I am not sure of what it is,I would send the dropping out to be analized...If you have a good BIRD vet near where you live,that`s great..If not,you will have to send it out by mail to someone who does pigeons....Click on my link below...Go on my NEWS page....There is a guy there from Pa,that does droppings...Call him,and make sure he`s not to busy etc....Where are you located ?? I can`t tell what state your in by "central valley ".There might be someone closer to where you live who does the droppings for pigeons.....Alamo


 Droppings arent going to tell you anything about respitory problems , only internal parasites .


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

Central valley california... I was told to medicate before a race I don't see anything wrong with my pigeons I just want info on what fanciers do but I have never medicated my pigeons.....never had issues


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Real--do you win a few races?
Stay in the top 10%?
How far behind are you--minutes?


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't race my first race until the 16th of april...


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for your help everyone ....if any one has any input will be greatly helpful


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

You'll have to find out for yourself. Some families of birds need it and some don't. It all depends on what you know about your birds.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*YES - YES - HAPPY*


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

PIGEONVILLA.....The question that was written was....

Does anyone medicate their pigeons before the Old Bird racing season,or is it better not to medicate ?? 

My though was that he wanted to know about respiratory,and any other problems you would think that might hinder the pigeons from racing well.....Alamo


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

Alamo is correct...


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Alamo said:


> I would only do so if I suspect that there is a problem with something...


realtalk72 - that is a good rule to follow if you're talking veterinary medicines rather than just 'health supplements'.

After all, antibacterials are used to treat an existing problem, and aren't going to prevent a future problem. Dosing when not needed can help bacteria become resistant to a particular antibiotic, and at least some are pretty indiscriminate about killing off 'bad' and 'good' bacteria.

I'd expect most fanciers and other pigeonkeepers here know their birds well enough to see if there's a problem anyway.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Realtalk72....Have you been watching Taking on Tyson ?? If you notice,in series 4,you will see the coach smell the mouths of a few birds,and then,put the birds mouth to his ear...What he is doing,is checking for any breathing problem,or smell coming from the bird...If he don`t like what he hears or smells,the birds get medicated....As you know,if we have a cold or virus,we make noises when we breathe,because we have congestion in our lungs...So,try to do the same as the "Coach" does on Tysons show....Alamo

PS:I assume if there no sounds coming out when you open up the birds mouth,there is no problem....If there is a foul smell in the throat,it could be sour crop,or an infection of some kind....I`m no Doctor,so you might have to get someone near you to help you out....Hopefully,there is a very experienced pigeon flyer who will help you...


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Alamo said:


> PIGEONVILLA.....The question that was written was....
> 
> Does anyone medicate their pigeons before the Old Bird racing season,or is it better not to medicate ??
> 
> ...


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

PigeonVilla.....You are correct.....It was a little misleading...Hope HE has been watching the Tyson Series....Alamo


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You don't take cold/cough medicine if you don't have colds. You are supposed to medicate only if you are sick. Any other use is a misuse of medicine and will hunt you in the end with resistant germs. But then again you might know that your birds might be sick based on their performance without showing symptoms so maybe you are allowed to do that. Know your birds then!


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

My pigeons all look healthy good dropings flying good ....they have been very healthy all there lives so far never medicated them I always use natural stuff like garlic..honey vitaminarals ect...


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I think that lots of top flyers treat Sunday and Monday for respiratory when racing pigeons. Not when the birds are young and growing their natural immunity but when their are mixed with other birds in the race basket.

Worms,lice and mites are eradicated before the race season but to keep your birds in top form you need to keep the bad bugs Mycoplasma ,coccidia,canker, and viruses in check through out the race season with medications.


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Have any of you ever heard of using Argyrol drops 
in the pigeons eyes to check for respiratory problems ?? 

I read an interesting article from 1979 about a flyer that stumbled upon this by using it from an eye accident that was administered to him in the hospital. He found that using it in the birds eyes, on some birds it wiuld leach down into the throat. He claimed that if it did go down into the throat that the birds fly great, because there were no respiratory problems. He claimed that on the birds were it did'nt go into the throat and just stood in the eye, that there was an obstruction in the respiratory tracts. The man was a top flyer every week !!

*This is from their webite*


To cleanse mucous membrane tissues, especially of Eyes, Nose, Upper Sinus, Throat (access also to Inner Ear); also Genito-Urinary tracts; hygiene protocol to remove germs, mucous and debris that can cause infection. 

ARGYROL® Anti-Infective microbicide is virucidal/fungicidal/bactericidal against a wide range of bacteria. 

ARGYROL® immediately goes to work right away to prevent/resolve/subdue inflamed and irritated mucous membrane tissues. 

ARGYROL® acts to prevent/resolve/subdue infection issues which can prevent quick healing; there is never any need to exceed recommendations. If symptoms persist or worsen, discontinue use and seek the advice of a physician. 

WARNING: Prolonged or frequent use (or misuse) of any silver preparation CAN result in permanent discoloration of the eye, the skin, and mucous membranes, IF caution to rinse is ignored or solutions are INGESTED in quantity. If solution changes color or becomes cloudy, do not use. 

PRECAUTION: Do not use FOR MORE THAN 72 HOURS, except under the advice and supervision of a physician. 

In the EYE: use as an aid in cleansing eye of germs and/or particles, mucous and debris producing irritation or discomfort. Drop 1 to 3 drops into each eye. Repeat IF NECESSARY in 4 hours. Water or saline rinse excess from eye surround and ducts. 

In NOSE and THROAT: use as an aid in cleansing of germs, mucous and debris producing irritation or discomfort. Tilt head back. Drop 3 or 4 drops into each nostril and briefly hold head back as cleansing reaches the throat. Throat/tonsil areas swabbed/bathed with Argyrol 'steady stream' pressure applied to squeeze bottle. Expectorate freely and rinse mouth and teeth surface. Repeat every 4 hours IF NECESSARY, for up to 72 hours.


----------



## jpsnapdy (Apr 4, 2010)

sky tx said:


> For Respitory--I give my birds Delta Albaplex--1/2 tablet ever day for 3 days before shipping.
> Make your cmments--but my birds were 1-2-3 on the 500 mile race.


Can you give the generic name of the drug? I don't live in the USA.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi jpsnapdy
Maybe Google -Delta Albaplex
That may give you a clue of what you may try.
Some flyers call it --"the yellow pill"
They use it for -one eyed colds also.
Sorry but I don't know any other name to give you.

Hope another member can help you.


----------



## jpsnapdy (Apr 4, 2010)

sky tx said:


> Hi jpsnapdy
> Maybe Google -Delta Albaplex
> That may give you a clue of what you may try.
> Some flyers call it --"the yellow pill"
> ...


Thank you sky tx, this is what I found on one page (http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=0+1303+1451&aid=1449):
_
Generic Name
Novobiocin

Brand Names
Combination Products
Albaplex contains Novobiocin and Tetracycline
Delta Albaplex contains Novobiocin, Tetracycline, and Prednisolone

Type of Drug
Bacteriocidal antibiotic

Form and Storage
Tablets
Store in tight containers at room temperature.

Indications for Use
Treatment of susceptible gram positive bacteria. 
General Information
FDA approved for use in dogs. Available by prescription. The drug interferes with the ability of the bacteria to make protein, nucleic acid, and cell walls thereby killing the bacteria. Delta Albaplex has the maximum benefit if used in the first 48 hours of treatment, then Albaplex should be used for the rest of the treatment.

Usual Dose and Administration
Contact your veterinarian. Not used in cats. Duration of treatment depends on the reason for treatment and the response to treatment.

Side Effects
May see fever, vomiting, diarrhea, lack of appetite, rashes, and blood disorders. In humans, allergic reactions and liver disease have also been seen.

Contraindications/Warnings
Do not use in patients who are hypersensitive (allergic) to it.

Not for use in patients with liver disease or blood disorders.

Not for use in pregnant or nursing animals.

Drug or Food Interactions
May decrease the elimination of other drugs by the liver and bile (such as penicillins and cephalosporins).

Because it contains a steroid, Delta Albaplex is not for use in animals with tuberculosis, Cushing's disease, or stomach ulcers and should be used with caution in patients with diabetes mellitus, kidney disease, congestive heart failure, high blood pressure, osteoporosis (loss of calcium in the bones), fungal diseases, or predisposition to inflammation of the blood vessels.

No known food interactions.

Overdose/Toxicity
No information available. _

Hope this will be helpful. User discretion advised...
I would also recommend the Wikipedia definition of Prednisolone. "_As a glucocorticosteroid, prednisolone is banned under WADA anti-doping rules._"

I'd also recommend a search on Argyrol... I found this : http://www.csfacts.com/pages/argyrol.html


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

realtalk72 i think you might enjoy reading this article . Hope it helps you sort out some of this stuff. http://www.racingpigeondigest.com/archives/featured_articles/75


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks eric k


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Is Ronidazole an antibiotic? It's commonly used for cancer treatment and it's labelled as an antibacterial. I guess what I'm asking is this: would a preventive round of canker treatment have the same potential side effects of preventative use of antibiotic (which is generally recognized as bad practice)?

Are there any potential negative side effects to preventative use of canker meds?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

There are resistant canker strain so there are several anti-canker drugs now.

Ronidazole is more than an antibiotic:http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC376341/pdf/applmicro00119-0246.pdf


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

To get the best imformation on canker and medications you should check out what DR Colin Walker has to say: http://www.auspigeonco.com.au
Click on the topic common pigeon diseases/treatment


----------

